# Finding Inheritance in Egypt



## Theonet (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello everybody. My far predecessor lived in Egypt and died approximately one handred years ago, left inheritance. Now inheritors are dispersed over various countries. What are our steps in order to find iheritance ? 

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Find a lawyer .. legal matters should always be discussed with a lawyer


----------



## Theonet (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank You for Your recommendation, but we are not so wealthy to hire a lawyer, especially if we are not sure in successfull outcome. Is it possible before that to start some inquire at egyptian official institutions ?
Thank You


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There have been around six revolutions in Egypt in the last one hundred years, whatever property they may have owned is probably owned by someone else by now.


----------

